# Howdy Ýall



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello from Texas:ultracool ! Í'm new to this board. (Obviously) But Í've read a lot of the posts.

OK , herés some info about me. Íve been doing TKD for three or four years.
Í'd like to learn to work with weapons, too. I also like chocolate, LOTR, windows computers, and sci-fi.

That's my $0.02, Í'd love to hear from anyone with common interests.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Flamebearer  Welcome to the board~!

Great to have you here, Curiousity has me.. what's with the accent on your Y and I?  Texas dialect maybe? *Grin*

Have a fun time on MT~!

~Tess


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

My computer's on a funny international setting. Íll fix it (there it gs again!)

So ím fixin' to fix it


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the board.  Have fun here.:uhyeah:


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 14, 2004)

What part of Texas?:asian:


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

The Big D!
Do I detect a fellow countryman? (texan)


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 14, 2004)

You got that right! Born in Big "D" and reside 50 miles southeast in Peeltown! I work in downtown. Do you like Kenjutsu?:asian:


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

Kenjutsu? What's that?

Apologies for ignorance.

As I said, I started TKD 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 14, 2004)

It is the art of the sword!:ultracool


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds good to me  :jedi1:

 OK, gotta ask this: Do you use your right or left hand?


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 14, 2004)

I am right handed, though I work out left handed too! From what I gather from reading this and other sites, the Samurai all used the right hand, unless they used a two sword technique. Such as Myomoto Musashi, circa 1600 AD.:asian:


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 14, 2004)

Seems to me that one would want to be equally proficient on both sides - as is taught in unarmed martial arts


I mean what if you get your hand cut off (or whatever)


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2004)

Flamebearer.
                 Hello from the Buckeye State...I've been involved in the MA on and off since the late 70's..I currently teach defensive tactics for my department and any other department that wishes to learn..Other interests are motorcycles ( Harley), Little Theatre (have acted and directed) and old horror movies..That's my 2 cents worth..Train Hard and Stay Safe..


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2004)

Arin, *WELCOME* to MartialTalk.  On behalf of the Admin/Mod team, we look forward to your being part of our community.

  Enjoy ... Tess, quit teasing her about her accent.  All of ya'll just stop!

  -Michael


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 22, 2004)

> The Big D!
> Do I detect a fellow countryman? (texan)



My folks were raised in the Dallas area...a little po-dunk called Prosper.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk from up in New England!


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome!
 Hope you enjoy it here.

 :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

Flamebearer said:
			
		

> Hello from Texas:ultracool ! Í'm new to this board. (Obviously) But Í've read a lot of the posts.
> 
> OK , herés some info about me. Íve been doing TKD for three or four years.
> Í'd like to learn to work with weapons, too. I also like chocolate, LOTR, windows computers, and sci-fi.
> ...


 Have you ever try the Hawaiian mac nuts with chocolate from Hawaii?  Most cities have shops the carry them today. Ono!( Hawaiian word for delicious). Saw the latest news? price of chocolates will go up in about two months..the largest producer of coco beans is in a war(Africa). Expect prices to rise and have shortage.  Reese is my favorite.  

 Nunchucks, kamas,short sticks,knives and staff are the weapons we work with...yes, lots of fun!  Good experience to know how to use there weapons.  Enjoy yours....Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Flamebearer - nice to "see" you here.
I like "Mac" computers - no viruses  
Oh, and I like Sci-Fi, LOTR, Star Trek, Star Wars etc etc. 
Pottery and rugmaking too. Quilting is goiing slower than molasses due to me being on this forum all the time.  Addicting!!!!   TW


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Flamebearer! I'm a little late in saying hello, but welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi flame..


I'm Steven and I'm in Washington State (originally from California)  I'm very much a Tolkein/LOTR fan. In fact I have done LOTR re-enactment as a "Ranger".. My outfit is authentic to the last detail, including a real longbow and 40 arrows  

I can e-mail you pics of my outfit/re-enactment if you're interested in that rsp007@earthlink.net 

Alway been a big sci fi fan since I was a pup. I have to say my favorite all time sci fi author is Zelazny, his Nine Princes in Amber series was his best work. Have you read it?

I'm new here too and my "art" is Jeet Kune Do. It's not really an art it's self defense training which also involves weapons work.

Well, welcome aboard and notice if you have not noticed there's a ladies forum here too


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

